
Top 21 Java Inheritance Interview Questions and Answers - ghosh
http://java67.blogspot.com/2016/03/top-21-java-inheritance-interview-Questions-Answer-Programming.html
======
humbleMouse
Question 1) Should inheritance be used?

Answer: no

